# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [ubuntu] How-to: Install modem ZTE MF626 HSDPA in Jaunty

## Unkuiri

1) Get the latest usb_modeswitch file from the page http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ from the section "Downloads"

2) click with the right button of the mouse in the file and select extract here;

3) Open the Terminal, and go to the location of the decompressed file and execute: 


> sudo make install


... it asks for the root password;




4) Edit the "usb_modeswitch.conf" archive. To do that execute:



> sudo gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf


 it will open the Gnome text editor.

5) Look for the modem name:"ZTE MF626" and erase the comments, the ( # ) and the ( ; ), Until it looks something like this:

ZTE MF628+ (tested version from Telia / Sweden)
ZTE MF626

Contributor: Joakim Wennergren

DefaultVendor= 0x19d2
DefaultProduct= 0x2000

TargetVendor= 0x19d2
TargetProduct= 0x0031

MessageEndpoint=0x01
MessageContent="55534243123456782000000080000c8501  0101180101010101000000000000"



6) Save and Quit.

7) Plug the modem, wait few seconds and execute "lsusb" in the terminal. Here one device must have the ID 19d2:2000.



8) Execute this in Terminal: 



> sudo /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -W -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf


With this we change the usb mode so the system recognize it as a modem. Do "lsusb" again, it has changed to ID 19d2:0031



10) Now it should be recognized as a modem...and we can define an archive in order to make this device recognizable by Network Manager, for this we write in terminal:



> sudo gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty/20-zte-mf626.fdi


This will open a blank archive and in it we write:



> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> <device>
> <!-- ZTE MF626 HSDPA USB Modem -->
> <match key="@info.parent:usb.vendor_id" int="0x19d2">
> <match key="@info.parent:usb.product_id" int="0x0031">
> <match key="@info.parent:usb.interface.number" int="3">
> <append key="modem.command_sets" type="strlist">GSM-07.07</append>
> <append key="modem.command_sets" type="strlist">GSM-07.05</append>
> ...


Then Save and Quit

11) Now it should be seen in network connections as a new connection.

In the original page in spanish http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2...ZTE-mf626.html by MOZZart, it has other commands that for this ubuntu release I found unnecessary.

In my country and provider it's necessary to do some configuration in the network manager.
I have to do Edit Conections -> (in english could be something like) Mobile Broadband -> Add...and than select the mobile provider...

Reboot and than it will maybe ( :Capital Razz: ) work fine...
any corrections and suggestions are welcome...

P.S.:I still don't find a way to automatize all the process, anytime I want to enter the internet I have to do: "sudo /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -W -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf"...anyone that knows a way I'll appreciate... :Smile:

----------


## loell

And this is is in jaunty!? i'm only asking because, many have troubles using usb_modeswitch in jaunty.

----------


## Unkuiri

Yeah, it worked for me in Jaunty...I tried many tutorials but the only one that worked is this one...

P.S.: :Confused:  I'm a newby in Ubuntu, maybe i'm making something wrong, if it happens please forgive me...

----------


## loell

ah great  :Smile: , i was only asking because some have this error

https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu...question/65281

but if it went just fine, then that's goog news  :Smile:

----------


## Unkuiri

I had that same error, as I know the usbserial module doesn't work on Jaunty and because of that I did a thing that a user said in other forum, I've edited the file "menu.lst" located in /boot/grub/ and added a line customized entry, copied the part that says:



> title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
> uuid		8a94291a-08f2-40dc-ac28-240589d74efc
> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=8a94291a-08f2-40dc-ac28-240589d74efc ro locale=pt_PT quiet splash 
> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
> quiet


and altered the new one to look like this:



> title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic custom
> uuid		8a94291a-08f2-40dc-ac28-240589d74efc
> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=8a94291a-08f2-40dc-ac28-240589d74efc ro locale=pt_PT quiet splash usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0x0031
> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
> quiet


I've altered the first line adding "custom"(this is only to know what boot option is)
and added: "usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0x0031" (this is for my case, for the modem cited at the top)

and then I booted from that new option...but when I tried to plug the modem and make it work it didn't work and then I tried again to boot normally from the normal option (not custom) and voilá it's working...Thats the reason I didn't say it in the "How-to"...do you think it's important to say that? :Capital Razz:

----------


## loell

> Thats the reason I didn't say it in the "How-to"...do you think it's important to say that?


yeah.. but you already just said it, so it's fine.  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...P.S.:I still don't find a way to automatize all the process, anytime I want to enter the internet I have to do: "sudo /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -W -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf"...anyone that knows a way I'll appreciate...


Hi *Unkuiri*,
if above still exists, you can add a .rule file (as user *JimmyI* suggests with post #4 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065934).

For your case you could create the file from terminal:
*sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/90-zte.rules*

copy the following lines into gedit window:



```

ACTION!="add", GOTO="ZTE_End"

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="2000", SYSFS{idVendor}=="19d2", GOTO="ZTE_ZeroCD"

LABEL="ZTE_ZeroCD"
RUN+="/usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch -W -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf"

LABEL="ZTE_End"
```

Save, Exit and reboot.

If all are OK, when you attach the modem (19d2:2000) the usb_modeswitch will run automatically changing to "modem state" (19d2:0031). As you are running the usbserial at boot, you don't need the "usbserial" part of above link.

Regards,
George

----------


## radolin

Hi guys,

I just want to ask those of you that have succeeded in getting the modem to work are you happy with it?

I read somewhere else that people are experiencing modem hangs after ~1hr of use, so do you get these too or it works reliably?

I am looking for a 3g modem to buy with Linux support #1 criteria on the list so this will be useful info.

Best regards,
Rado

----------


## Unkuiri

Hi, For me works fine the only problem that I'm experiencing sometimes is that I have to unplug and re-plug for it to work, but all the remaining things work fine and is faster than windows for example... :Smile: ...good luck for your search...

----------


## Unkuiri

Thanks GeorgeVita, What you said worked just fine... :Smile: ...now it's just plug and play... :Capital Razz: ..

----------


## MichaelSM

Many thanks to UNKUIRI for his original thread-starter! Didn't have to go past Page 1.....

Worked like a TREAT in Karmic. (LM 8.)

Had to ditch WICD and re-install NM; that's all. 

Cheers.

Mike.

----------


## Unkuiri

Hi, I can't get it to work in karmic (MF626).. :Sad: ..
When I plug the modem it appears as a cd, I eject the cd and it detects a network but then when i try to connect (using network manager) the symbol spins one time and says: "Disconnected-network is now offline". The light never turn blue, always red. I noticed that, at the same time in "Computer" appears some kind of pen drive named: "ZTE MMC Storage" (I think it is the card reader). I tried to remove/eject this driver without results, it shows an error message saying that that can't be done. I've tried also usb-modeswitch as my initial tutorial without results. Can someone help with this?
(here are my daemon.log and my dmesg if that may be of any help)
Thanks in advance

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Hi, I can't get it to work in karmic (MF626)....
> When I plug the modem it appears as a cd, I eject the cd and it detects a network but then when i try to connect (using network manager) the symbol spins one time and says: "Disconnected-network is now offline". The light never turn blue, always red. I noticed that, at the same time in "Computer" appears some kind of pen drive named: "ZTE MMC Storage" (I think it is the card reader). I tried to remove/eject this driver without results, it shows an error message saying that that can't be done. I've tried also usb-modeswitch as my initial tutorial without results. Can someone help with this?
> (here are my daemon.log and my dmesg if that may be of any help)
> Thanks in advance


Hi *Unkuiri*, some ideas ('back to basics!'):
- update Ubuntu 9.10 using any other internet connection
- remove SIM PIN check (use other O.S. or a mobile-phone)
- right click on network-manager icon and check APN, username, password and also IPv4 settings for your provider ('Automatic PPP' works for me)
- DO NOT use usb-modeswitch but just the 'eject' of the CD-ROM (MMC doesn't bother)
- try to connect using network-manager icon
- reboot or remove-*wait*-attach again if you have done many 'not connected' tries

Post any progress...

Good Luck,
George

P.S. My ZTE MF636 works ONLY after 'nm stop', 'mm killall' via wvdial or pppd (more at bug#408555)

----------


## Unkuiri

Thanks again GeorgeVita...The removal of the pin worked for me... :Smile: ...I never thought that it will be so simple.. :Capital Razz: ..

Thanks...

----------


## ghenus_rc

I've been using Modem ZTE MF 626 for 3 months. So far ok, but it's been 3 days, it can't work in HSDPA. 

Anyone knows and can solve the problem I have? Thx GBU!

----------


## anacrolix

This solved the problem for me:  http://blog.christophersmart.com/201...-issue-solved/,  see also my comment on that post.

----------


## linuxprob

Hi, I am having a major problem installing the telstra zte modem. I installed the software but the problem is that when click the software i get an error of the software. Anyone please help me A.S.A.P.

----------


## alexfish

> Hi, I am having a major problem installing the telstra zte modem. I installed the software but the problem is that when click the software i get an error of the software. Anyone please help me A.S.A.P.


Hi

which versions of Ubuntu and Modeswitch are you using

Please note Some Versions of Ununtu do not require the Modeswitch for a ZTE 626 to work

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

Could some kind soul please post how I can get a Telstra ZTE MF626 to work in Ubuntu 10.04.

Thank you


P.S  I have no idea what mode micro switching thing is either.

----------


## MichaelSM

Pinny Parlour.

If you go back to the very first page of this thread, there is a tutorial on how to get the ZTE 626 working. Every letter, symbol and space is important to be done EXACTLTY as depicted. Copy/paste into terminal.

usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data should be in Synaptic Package Manager.

Don't forget to go into Network Manager. Right-click then enable wireless. Right-click then Edit Connections. Most of this is self-explanatory. You'll have to Add a connection in mobile broadband. The dialing number should already be there #99*. No passwords. Tick automatic connection.

Forget eg. Telstra's software package. Wine will try to install it, but it's so far unworkable. If you need stats on your usage you'll have to hit Telstra's site or use your ZTE 626 on a ******* pc.

You just have to cross the t's and dot the i's. 

Best of luck! And when it works, it works GOOD!

Mike.

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

> Pinny Parlour.
> 
> If you go back to the very first page of this thread, there is a tutorial on how to get the ZTE 626 working. Every letter, symbol and space is important to be done EXACTLTY as depicted. Copy/paste into terminal.
> 
> usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data should be in Synaptic Package Manager.
> 
> Don't forget to go into Network Manager. Right-click then enable wireless. Right-click then Edit Connections. Most of this is self-explanatory. You'll have to Add a connection in mobile broadband. The dialing number should already be there #99*. No passwords. Tick automatic connection.
> 
> Forget eg. Telstra's software package. Wine will try to install it, but it's so far unworkable. If you need stats on your usage you'll have to hit Telstra's site or use your ZTE 626 on a ******* pc.
> ...


Thank you for your help.  I wish it was as easy as you said.



```
xxxx@xxxxdesktop:~/usb-modeswitch-1.1.3$ sudo make install
gcc -o usb_modeswitch usb_modeswitch.c -Wall -l usb 
usb_modeswitch.c:56:17: error: usb.h: No such file or directory
usb_modeswitch.c: In function main:
usb_modeswitch.c:344: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_init
usb_modeswitch.c:347: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_set_debug
usb_modeswitch.c:349: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_find_busses
usb_modeswitch.c:350: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_find_devices
usb_modeswitch.c:393: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:394: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:396: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_open
usb_modeswitch.c:396: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
usb_modeswitch.c:403: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:405: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:407: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:555: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_close
usb_modeswitch.c: In function deviceDescription:
usb_modeswitch.c:569: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:570: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_get_string_simple
usb_modeswitch.c:570: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:579: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:580: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:589: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:590: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c: In function deviceInquire:
usb_modeswitch.c:622: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_claim_interface
usb_modeswitch.c:627: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_clear_halt
usb_modeswitch.c:629: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_bulk_write
usb_modeswitch.c:635: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_bulk_read
usb_modeswitch.c:662: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_release_interface
usb_modeswitch.c: In function resetUSB:
usb_modeswitch.c:678: warning: implicit declaration of function sleep
usb_modeswitch.c:680: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_reset
usb_modeswitch.c: In function switchSendMessage:
usb_modeswitch.c:731: warning: implicit declaration of function usleep
usb_modeswitch.c: In function switchConfiguration:
usb_modeswitch.c:798: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_set_configuration
usb_modeswitch.c: In function switchAltSetting:
usb_modeswitch.c:814: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_set_altinterface
usb_modeswitch.c: In function switchHuaweiMode:
usb_modeswitch.c:831: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_control_msg
usb_modeswitch.c:831: error: USB_TYPE_STANDARD undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:831: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
usb_modeswitch.c:831: error: for each function it appears in.)
usb_modeswitch.c:831: error: USB_RECIP_DEVICE undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:831: error: USB_REQ_SET_FEATURE undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c: In function switchSonyMode:
usb_modeswitch.c:917: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
usb_modeswitch.c: In function detachDriver:
usb_modeswitch.c:951: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_get_driver_np
usb_modeswitch.c:967: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_detach_kernel_driver_np
usb_modeswitch.c: In function checkSuccess:
usb_modeswitch.c:1051: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
usb_modeswitch.c:1057: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1057: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c: In function search_devices:
usb_modeswitch.c:1169: warning: implicit declaration of function usb_get_busses
usb_modeswitch.c:1169: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
usb_modeswitch.c:1169: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1171: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1171: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1173: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1173: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1174: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1195: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1202: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1202: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1204: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1214: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1223: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1225: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1228: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1229: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1255: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1255: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c: In function find_first_bulk_output_endpoint:
usb_modeswitch.c:1277: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1280: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1281: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1282: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1282: error: USB_ENDPOINT_TYPE_MASK undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:1282: error: USB_ENDPOINT_TYPE_BULK undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:1283: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1283: error: USB_ENDPOINT_DIR_MASK undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:1284: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c: In function find_first_bulk_input_endpoint:
usb_modeswitch.c:1295: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1298: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1299: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1300: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1300: error: USB_ENDPOINT_TYPE_MASK undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:1300: error: USB_ENDPOINT_TYPE_BULK undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:1301: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
usb_modeswitch.c:1301: error: USB_ENDPOINT_DIR_MASK undeclared (first use in this function)
usb_modeswitch.c:1302: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
make: *** [usb_modeswitch] Error 1
```

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

Anyone know what the above means?

Thanks

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

I tried to get it working under WINE but it won't allow it.  (something about blocked executable bit).

So people really have this device running under Ubuntu?

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

In a last attempt before I 'throw in the towel', I used Synaptic PM to install the USB Switch modes that nearly every post regarding this issues mentions.

Don't know what to do next however.

----------


## The Pinny Parlour

Shows up a USB storage device icon in 'Computer' now, and the command:


```
dmesg | grep tty
```

Results in:



```
ian@ian-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep tty 
[  827.593383] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[  827.593517] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
[  827.595642] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
[ 1696.578042] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
[ 1696.578220] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1
[ 1696.594912] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2
[ 1958.488757] usb 1-4: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[ 1958.488892] usb 1-4: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
[ 1958.490773] usb 1-4: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
[ 2240.420371] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
[ 2240.420561] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1
[ 2240.433064] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2
[ 2385.506271] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[ 2385.506412] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
[ 2385.506982] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
[ 2508.592462] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
[ 2508.592651] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1
[ 2508.601538] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2
[ 5590.082166] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[ 5590.082374] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
[ 5590.091244] usb 1-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
ian@ian-desktop:~$
```

----------


## MichaelSM

Look, this is only a guess,, but it seems like the modem's working OK. It's trying to go on line, getting kicked off, then trying again etc. I could be WAY wrong but Right-click Network Manager, click Edit Connections, hit the Mobile Broadband tab, click on the one you've set up, hit Edit, put in your password, then go to PPP Settings. 

This is where the authentication bits are. Now, with my Telstra ZTE MF626, I ticked EVERY ONE and probably by luck, it worked. I have also an Optus Huawei modem, and that will ONLY authenticate with just PAP enabled !!

I don't think there's a manual on this stuff. Unfortunately I didn't keep any notes when I set my own system up last year. Basically I just plugged away until it worked. 

Oh, and one other thing. Sometimes - depending upon the weather (?) - I can plug in the ZTE ages after booting the pc, and it will connect. Or it won't. Or NM will say that it has when it hasn't. 

Don't worry you'll get there.

Mike. 

PS. here is the only evidence I have for my opening comment:

michael@michael-laptop-10:~$ dmesg | grep tty
[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
[   20.004755] usb 2-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
[   20.004831] usb 2-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
[   20.004934] usb 2-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
michael@michael-laptop-10:~$

----------


## alexfish

Hi MichaelSM

 
thanks for the unput about telstra . The Pinny Parlour has also been posting about the same problem here
*
*
*http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477780&page=5*

 
As regards your query “ I can plug in the ZTE ages after booting the pc, and it will connect. Or it won't. Or NM will say that it has when it hasn't. “
 can you have a look here  

 
How To : Mobile Broadband Connections [ Ubuntu 10.04 : 9.10 : 9.04 ]

 
look for the line

 Network Manager failing to return the *NS1*and *NS2*IE :the modem connects but the Browser and updates etc fail to connect  : Post #1

hope it helps

 regards

 alexfish

----------


## MichaelSM

Thank you Alexfish.

I wasn't too far off track.

Looks like PP has input incorrect data. 

The OS is fine, the modem is fine.

Hope he succeeds.

Going to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...hlight=Telstra 

should help. 

Choosing the wrong Telstra plan will blow it.

----------


## iluminameluna

> Hi guys,
> 
> I read somewhere else that people are experiencing modem hangs after ~1hr of use, so do you get these too or it works reliably?
> 
> I am looking for a 3g modem to buy with Linux support #1 criteria on the list so this will be useful info.
> 
> Best regards,
> Rado


I have a ZTE MF626 which was having hang problems. I pretty much leave it on continuously and it would hang all the time.

It still drops to null speed every few minutes but goes back to speed after less than a second. The solution turned out to be calling my ISP and having them ck my connection (there's a cell ph # associated w/ these modems). They then told me that it was mostly a prob w/ their system and reset my acct. It took several calls w/ several resets but it's now working like a charm for however long I leave it running.

Warning: if you're using the ZTE brand or it's the only one available from your provider, be aware that it comes configured ONLY for the Win OS's (XP, Vista, 7) according to the manufacturer's website through Alibaba gateway: http://leadingtel.en.alibaba.com/ . However, it's VERY reasonably priced, considering it can double as a flash mem stick w/ the microSD dock it comes w/. The only question I have is about the max amount of mem it will handle. The website doesn't mention it and in the course of my surfing, it varies from 2Gs to 8Gs. I currently have a 512M chip in there but that's just me ..

----------


## archie888

An alternative way to make the MF626 mode switched is to edit the modem via AT commands using hyperterminal. This eliminates the need for installing usb_modeswitch.   Use hyperterminal in an XP windows machine. Find the AT com port for the modem via device manager. Then create a terminal session using 115200 baud, 8 bit, 1 stop, none. Issue AT+ZCDRUN=8 and it will respond with a success value of 1.  If you ever want to restore the device just repeat this procedure using AT+ZCDRUN=9  When you plug the modem into ubuntu 9.04, configure the modem using connection manager. Untick all compression settings, limit authentication method to PAP only, and in IPV4 settings change to Automatic PPP. Use APN telstra.internet and dial up number *99#  This achieves the same result, but there still no gaurantee that will connect to it even if the modem connects to Telstra and gives you a solid blue light.   If anyone can provide more info or has success with this method please respond.

----------


## chino.rodriguez

Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu. Does this guide work on Maverick Meerkat, Ubuntu 10.10? Thank you.

----------


## lil_tud

Hi all

An update for anyone looking to get this working on 11.10

I am pretty reen with Ubuntu, and came here looking for a solution on getting my MF626 working

It turns out that the USB_Modeswitch is already installed and works automaticly with no configuration needed in 11.10

All you need to do is go into "network connections", and create a new Mobile boadband connection for your ISP, set it to connect automatically and it should work when you connect the boardband connection under "Network"

No need for any CLI to get this working any more

- note for newbies, "Network" and "Network Connections" are two different places, I didn't realise this, and when I wasn't able to create a new connection in "Network" I thought something must be wrong, but it turns out I was just looking in the wrong place.

Until you have set up the Mobile boadband under "Network Connections" the configure button will be greyed out in "Network" and it will not connect when you enable it.

This may seem obvious to some, but it too me a while to work it out, and would have saved me trawling through pages of advise that wasn't relevant any more, so thought I would add this post for any newbies like myself, hope it helps.

Thanks again to everyone who has posted in there, some good info

Cheers

----------


## lisati

May this old thread rest in peace.

----------

